# A little tight



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Took the 4 wheeler for a little ride today and found out the steering is a little tight. Is there something I should oil or grease? Hate to take it in, those guys charge to make an appointment. (not really). Any thoughts on this.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Need more info, brand, model, power steering, not power steering ?


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

It's a 1997 Kawasaki Lakota 300. 2 wheel drive with no power steering. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Make sure you have the tires aired up to the proper pressure too, can be hard to turn if they are low.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Greel, Look at the linkage for any grease zerks, also check the steering shaft, oil and grease any joints.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Put a jack under it to lift the front wheels off the ground. Lube steering shaft by the handle bars and down where it connects at the bottom. Lube tie rods/both ends and grease any fittings. With the wheels off the ground you should be able to tell where it's binding. Check tire pressure too.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll be looking at all the areas that have been suggested. Will report results. Thanks again.


----------

